# race this sat july 2nd at oak forrest raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race this sat july 2nd at oak forrest raceway doors open at 11 am. entry fee is 7.00 for races and lunch. we are racing late model dirt car bodys on glss skinny tire tjets indys tyco/ lifelike nascars on the wizzard oval and maybe iroc cars if we have anough .:smile2::wave::wave:


----------

